# what would you rate Horus' Intelligence



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

what type of intelligence did he excell at, what were his smarts? was he clever, was he logical??


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay I'll bite, he was everything you suggest, supreme intellect combined with raw cunning


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know, his ego might have been gigantic, and he's definitely a tactical genius, but brilliant? He wasn't an innovator or a creator. He was a destroyer and a ravager. That's usually not the actions of a genius.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Intelligence has little to do with if you are good or evil.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> was he clever, was he logical??


Yes.

</thread>


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Creon said:


> I don't know, his ego might have been gigantic, and he's definitely a tactical genius, but brilliant? He wasn't an innovator or a creator. He was a destroyer and a ravager. That's usually not the actions of a genius.


Really? Look at Napoleon.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd call Horus a leader. 

He wasn't a scholar or an intellectual like Magnus or Lorgar, he didn't have the technical minds of Peretubo or Ferrus or the civic inclination of Guilliman. Of course he had a brilliant strategic mind, like all the Primarchs and was a great general but in their specialties it's likely each of the primarchs would have him beat. That doesn't matter though, beacsue they'd never go against Horus in the first place. He was more than a general or warlord, Horus was a leader, a monarch, a figure head. 

He was charismatic, able to win others over and make those who served him love him. He knew how to delegate, to get the best out of people. He makes you want to follow him, you want to impress him, you want him to notice you. Sanguinius also has this nobility of spirit, this magnetism but Horus combines it with a sense of earthyness, he's 'one of the guys'. Effortlessly he's able to charm others and set them at ease, he becomes more than your commander or an aloof figure of awe, he's your comrade and friend. 

It was Horus' brilliance in attracting and manipulating people which made him the best successor to the Emperor and was why half the galaxy rose with him.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Horus is the batman of Primarchs in that he knows all their strengths and weaknesses, and has contingency plans for each of them I'm sure. His main strength would be manipulation I think, one of the mind rather than tactics like Alpharius.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Really? Look at Napoleon.


In what way was Napoleon a Destroyer and Ravager? He was trying to stop a wicked system, and replace it with something more fair. He did it badly, but he was trying to create.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Creon said:


> In what way was Napoleon a Destroyer and Ravager?


Hit squads, mass deportations, ethnic cleansing, mass killing of civilians, anti-Semitism (apparently)...

Not all can be categorised as being a 'destroyer or ravager' but there are certainly an array of accusations that can be levelled at Napoleon (despite his military genius).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently he wanted them to assimilate into French culture rather than do their own thing.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Napoleon wasn't _all_ bad: Clicky.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

so would you classify Horus as a genius?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

No I would say he was the absolute average of all the primarchs, his "Genius" was in that he was average in every sector of intelligence and able to utilize them in tandem with one another.

The other primarchs excelled in particular sectors of intelligence, however they did not possess average and or above average levels of intelligence in all sectors of intelligence as Horus does.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lux said:


> No I would say he was the absolute average of all the primarchs, his "Genius" was in that he was average in every sector of intelligence and able to utilize them in tandem with one another.
> 
> The other primarchs excelled in particular sectors of intelligence, however they did not possess average and or above average levels of intelligence in all sectors of intelligence as Horus does.


That is a damn good theory. Second that.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whut the fuck?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Whut the fuck?


Language my dear boy, keep it clean.

We must all keep in mind that Horus is the epitome of the average every day Joe, he was never particularly good at anything. However he was decent at everything he put his hand to, and that alone granted a degree of utility that was unrivaled by any of his brethren.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Care to back that up? Or on HMS Bullshit again?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Vaz for references I use the entirity of the warhammer 40k IP.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's not how references work and you know it. If they did my time at University would have been a shit load easier.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> That's not how references work and you know it. If they did my time at University would have been a shit load easier.


What if I told you...I'm a doctor from a university with a nationally accredited doctoral program...and I reference using entire ip's.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Lux said:


> What if I told you...I'm a doctor from a university with a nationally accredited doctoral program...and I reference using entire ip's.


Then I'd say what state/country so I know never to go there. But this is entirly hypothetical and I highly doubt you would make it through a clown college.

EDIT: Also god help mankind if you handle medicine.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lux said:


> What if I told you...I'm a doctor from a university with a nationally accredited doctoral program...and I reference using entire ip's.


If so I would have thought you had better things to do with your time rather than come up with bestiality fantasies but I could be wrong. This is the Psychiatrist you claim to be? What if I told you I really pity the poor unwitting souls who put themselves into your care.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> If so I would have thought you had better things to do with your time rather than come up with bestiality fantasies but I could be wrong. This is the Psychiatrist you claim to be? What if I told you I really pity the poor unwitting souls who put themselves into your care.


You could say...my theories for warhammer 40k...are a reflection of my "patient's" "beliefs".


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I could say a hell of a lot of things about you and your theories. None of which I will repeat here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lux said:


> What if I told you...I'm a doctor from a university with a nationally accredited doctoral program...and I reference using entire ip's.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not biting this bait, I've heard this arguement before. However I will say there has been quite the debate over him vs the Emporer. Let the writers decide, not for us normal folk.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I decided to stop wasting my time replying to Lux. You all know the nonsense she spews will never be backed up by references, because there are none to back it up. Whenever someone raises legitimate points against her, supported by the fluff, she simply ignores their posts or goes MIA for a few days, then comes back to ramble on with the same crap, or an entirely new crackpot theory.

And to think I was almost still looking forward to the fluff that shows that Space Marines are in fact mostly regular humans with fancy tech and training, the Tau have the 40k equivalent of a Death Star (and "Mecha Primarchs"), the Emperor is actually the Void Dragon and that Aryk Tyranis is in fact a clone of this, to name a few.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Chompy Bits...I shall give to you...what you seek...I will continue to post.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok guys don't you think this has gotten a little out of hand? Like really Lux, chill please, and Chompy Bits there are plenty of other use for your words. Lets find a much more interesting, and Provocative, topic.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Ok guys don't you think this has gotten a little out of hand? Like really Lux, chill please, and Chompy Bits there are plenty of other use for your words. Lets find a much more interesting, and Provocative, topic.


In all honesty Horus like the other primarchs were normal human beings, elevate to "god hood" through propaganda. You have to remember that prior to being drafted into the imperial propaganda effort, that Horus was the Emperor's Accountant that is in part why he was so average.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lux said:


> You have to remember that prior to being drafted into the imperial propaganda effort, that Horus was the Emperor's Accountant that is in part why he was so average.


Actually ace. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

if horus was emperor's accountant...then abaddon is emperor's carekeeper???


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Curze - Head of Human Resources
Fulgrim - Head of the Social Committee


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Curze - Head of Human Resources
> Fulgrim - Head of the Social Committee


I see the pattern of your logic, and it leads me to the conclusion of Angron being Head of Public Relations.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I see the pattern of your logic, and it leads me to the conclusion of Angron being Head of Public Relations.


CQ I'd pay to see that.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lux said:


> You have to remember that prior to being drafted into the imperial propaganda effort, that Horus was the Emperor's Accountant that is in part why he was so average.


Accountant?? Really that metaphor sucks, not gonna lie. That being said I get the point, but it still isn't really all that much worth of attention. Since the release of the Horus Heresy series all the chat forums, boards, Twitter/Facebook, and 3rd party websites have light up with discussion on such topics. It really is getting old.....fast.

If your gonna kill each other how about discussing the Necron Dynasties? Am I the only one noticing GW's trend of giving the Necrons individual personalities, and distinguishing Legions, Tombs, and Houses apart from one another? Or the development of the Tau plot lines? The Farsight enclaves and recent E-Book sale increases perhaps? What about the recent Choas Daemonic plot lines they are working on, can we discuss the future of that and if it will still be around in a few years for 7th Edition?

Just saying.....Heresy is yesterdays news.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Just saying.....Heresy is yesterdays news.


Then make your own fucking threads about that stuff rather than coming into ones like this and whinging that members should do the work for you because you don't care.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Then make your own fucking threads about that stuff rather than coming into ones like this and whinging that members should do the work for you because you don't care.


Excellent point good sir, I shall take it to heart. I was not so much trying to whine as much as make the point that thwe discussion had become a pissing contest of "Who's the Bigger Liar." Thats all, though I will be making that thread on Necrons, pls do comment


----------

